# One of the Best Turn-Key Ecommerce Solutions



## flirteegirl

Hello,
I just wanted to make everyone (if you are not already) aware of a cool turn-key ecommerce solution. It is called Instant E-Store (Shopping Cart Software - eCommerce Solutions - Ecommerce Software by InstanteStore). I am not affiliated with this company in any way. I am just a happy customer! They are overseas but the customer service is still excellent. The time difference is the only issue but they always answer email or log tickets. They also have live chat if you are ever awake during their business hours. It is the easiest ecommerce site I have ever used. The cost is about $50 per month but the features you get is well worth it. Plus, you get a 30-day free trial. Check them out and let me know what you think. I am currently setting up my new store with them.


----------



## flirteegirl

Please move this thread to Ecommerce Site Design...I placed it in the wrong sections. Thanks.


----------



## Dragr

have you used Zen Cart? I find that pretty darn simple. Free is always good!


----------



## flirteegirl

No, I haven't...I'll check them out...especially if it's as easy as Instantestore and has the same features for FREE!


----------



## Dragr

Nicole, I'll give you hand with it if you decide to go that route. It's quite a slick little system! 

Almost every feature you could ever want is built in, so there isn't much code manipulation unless you want to do something completely groundbreaking.


----------



## veedub3

Instant e-store is very pricey! If you know a tad bit about what you are doing I would not even consider it. Too many free open source solutions available to pay $500 a year. If you don't know what you are doing then try W3schools.com to learn a bit more then you will have many more options to choose from that will not cost a 10th of what instant e-store charges.

Veedub3


----------



## lindsayanng

Ugh.. A LOT OF MONEY!! also, you have to think about bandwidth and space.. they dont give you very much.. For $5.95 a month you can get unlimited space and bandwidth and they have a one click install of multiple FREE shopping carts.. Zen Cart Included.. 

WAY cheaper, you also have a LOT MORE freedom with design.. with the money you save, you can hire a web designer and get a really awesome store. Open source is always the way to go when you want a fully customized store


----------



## greenmachine

thanks for the info


----------



## Pwear

Take a look a cubecart as well - also free. The site in my signature is an example of what can be done with it.


----------



## printpuller

lindsayanng said:


> Ugh.. A LOT OF MONEY!! also, you have to think about bandwidth and space.. they dont give you very much.. For $5.95 a month you can get unlimited space and bandwidth and they have a one click install of multiple FREE shopping carts.. Zen Cart Included..
> 
> WAY cheaper, you also have a LOT MORE freedom with design.. with the money you save, you can hire a web designer and get a really awesome store. Open source is always the way to go when you want a fully customized store


Who are you referring to here? I got a little lost in the thread along the way.


----------



## Dragr

You know, I've been fiddling with the Joomla! extension VirtuMart, and it's kick arse. Since it's free and Joomla! based, it's about as easy as it gets. Give it a whack.


----------



## printpuller

I talked with our web person and guess who they said to go with? Joomla and Virtuemart. Their reasons were the same as yours, they offer a lot easy to use with several options. So that's where we're headed, will give an update when we're up and running 
Watch for us.


----------

